# Major, major hip pain.. (not riding related)



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have something very similar and it was diagnosed as the psoas muscle which runs down your bum causing hip pain especially and downward. If you google it you will find there are exercises for it. Some days I can't stand at the counter for more than a minute, many days it doesn't bother me. If this is what it is, it's common. Good luck.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dunn, have you tried using an ice pack on the affected area? Since you said it's acting like arthritis, icing may help relieve the pain and inflammation of the joint.

Do you ride English or Western? If you ride English, you might also consider switching to jointed stirrups and getting rid of your hard irons. I found they made a world of difference when it comes to back, knee, and ankle pain.

I'm so sorry you're going through this at such a young age. :-(


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I know this may sound a little weird but my husband has gout and it has helped him. Unfortunately it's not a quick fix but it may help. Drink any dark red juice, especially cherry. Make sure it is 100% dark red juice, not apple juice with just a little cherry juice. When you begin to have pain, drink a glass or two. It seems to enhance to effects of ibuprofen and other pain killers. You can also east fresh cherries, blackberries, etc. Hope you feel better soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I ride western, and I usually don't have hip pain when riding actually. Now I defiantly have knee pain when riding though, I have to keep my sturrips long which I don't like because I'm barley hanging on to them. 

And thanks redpony, I will sure try that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

I am older than you (48 LOL) and I have fibromyalgia. A lot of my problems are in my lower back and hips. It is mostly the piroformis muscle and the IT (ileotibial) band. The pain starts in my lower back/hip area and travels down my outer leg to my knee and sometimes all the way down to my ankle. Fortunately, there are exercises you can do that will greatly help. Try this link:
How to Improve Hip Mobility | Mark's Daily Apple

Also, I find a deep tissue massage with a therapist that really understands the piroformis and IT band helps more than almost anything along with regular chiropractic visits.


----------

